# BBB and CB



## fishwrestler (Feb 6, 2012)

First Try at Buck Board Bacon. I deboned the pork butt and fillet it out. I also hit a sale on pork tenderloin so I decided to do some more Canadian Bacon too.

I cured both cuts for 14 days. Then did a two hour soak with water change at the half way mark.

I usually use my big chief to do my Canadian Bacon, but the cord with faulty so that was a no go. I fired up the A-Maze –N Pellet smoker with maple pellets and cold smoked the pork loin and the BBB with two full trays. Then tonight I finished the CB off in the oven over a try of water at 170 Deg to an internal temp of 143. Got to use the newly tuned up slicer and I am so happy with my $40 slicer. Enjoy the pictures








The fat cap got a little dark but did not effect the taste







Slicer doing what it was made to do







A  whole lot of CB







 First BBB







Very happy with the results

Thank you for looking

Robert


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks a lot better than you described it in Chat . LOL good looking bacon man


----------



## teeznuts (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome! That bbb has a perfect marble to it. bet you don't buy store bacon anymore.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2012)

They both look perfect! Nice job Robert!!


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks great Thumbs Up


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks very tasty! What kind of slicer do you have for $40? Curious cause I am pondering purchasing one.


----------



## fishwrestler (Feb 7, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Looks a lot better than you described it in Chat . LOL good looking bacon man
> LOL so true, I was very happy with the results





teeznuts said:


> Awesome! That bbb has a perfect marble to it. bet you don't buy store bacon anymore.


I wish. Just  need to find more space in the refrigerator and time to make it more often.


SmokinAl said:


> They both look perfect! Nice job Robert!!


Thanks for the kind words AL


jrod62 said:


> Looks great


Thank you!


SmokinHusker said:


> Looks very tasty! What kind of slicer do you have for $40? Curious cause I am pondering purchasing one.


[h1]I got a GLOBE CHEFMATE SLICER MODEL GC12D that I picked up at a garage sale. The guy want $175 and the unit's sliding cradle was froze. I got him down to $45 and told him i wanted a receipt  and i wanted to return it if it could not be fixed, Or i could give him $40 and take it as is. SO $40 it was. I took it to a local appliance repair place and the guy cleaned it up and made some adjustments and it is as good as new, [/h1]
Robert


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2012)

That all looks great Robert!...JJ


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 8, 2012)

Great looking bacon and great find on the slicer!  Very nice indeed!

-Salt


----------



## big andy a (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks great and I like your negotiating skills for the slicer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Curt.


----------

